# Opinions PLEASE!



## WVUPRIDE (Oct 8, 2009)

I just bought a new 12ga 870 express super mag and was wondering what some of you all use as far as shell and choke combinations with this gun. I know every gun will shoot differently, but I'd just like to get some insight with what other have had success with.

Also, I have an 870 express magnum but in a 20ga. that I was thinking about turning into a gobbler stopper, anyone have any experience using this particular gun? what combinations(shells/chokes) have you had success with as far as the 20 ga. is concerned?

Thanks


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I use a tru glo choke with federal flight control 3" mags size 4 or 6 with 2 oz shot in my 870 and it groups all pellets in about a 15 inch circle at 25 yards. awesome combo for me.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

i shoot a briley super xtra full through my 870 with 3-1/2" 2-1/4 oz remington #6 shot. i have spent many shells through my gun finding the right combo and although i don't prefer to take a shot at 55yds i am very confident with the pattern ,that if i have to it will be a dead turkey. last year i had to buy a new one as my old one finally wore out. both 870's like that combo. it throws a pretty good pattern with 5's and 4's in the same shell but not quite as good. i have had far better luck with patterns through all my guns not just 870's going with the 2-1/4 oz rather than 2oz but they are getting harder to find as everbody is on the high velocity kick. if it were me with the success ive had with that combo through more than one gun i would start there. however it is an absolute must to pattern yours. i have seen the same load of shell only different size shot be very dense with one and have holes all over in the other. as you said before all guns pattern different, but thought that might give you a starting point. good luck hunting


----------

